# Dubai - Kuwait flights



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi folks

Anyone got an idea of the cost of flights Dubai-Kuwait return? Any particular websites you could point me in to get the best deal, etc

Thanks

Craig


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Dozza said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Anyone got an idea of the cost of flights Dubai-Kuwait return? Any particular websites you could point me in to get the best deal, etc
> 
> ...



Fly Dubai will be the cheapest, I would guess about 500 - 1000 dhs


----------



## DeeCee (Dec 13, 2008)

Kuwait Air are also often under 500AED & Emirates are usually 1450AED


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 19, 2009)

Jazeera airways, costs around 600-900
Fly Dubai, costs around 200-400


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

Dozza said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Anyone got an idea of the cost of flights Dubai-Kuwait return? Any particular websites you could point me in to get the best deal, etc
> 
> ...


I can heartily recommend Fly Dubai, their pilots are especially good. Remarkably talented, Sky Gods all, devastating good looks, witty, charming, great at dinner parties and touchingly modest.....I'm told.

That aside depending how far in advance you book your looking at about 350-400Dh. RTN 

Cheers
H-B-H


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Huzzah Barking-Hatstand said:


> I can heartily recommend Fly Dubai, their pilots are especially good. Remarkably talented, Sky Gods all, devastating good looks, witty, charming, great at dinner parties and touchingly modest.....I'm told.
> 
> That aside depending how far in advance you book your looking at about 350-400Dh. RTN
> 
> ...


You're so humble H-B-H!
If you pat yourself on the back any harder you may pull a muscle!!!
lane:


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Right - Ive decided to fly with FlyDubai

Just reading there website ref luggage, are they as strict as they say they are ref weighing hand luggage, etc.

Ive never known hand luggage to be weighed...Obviously you Middle Eastern Expats having been taking the mickey ref your limits...LOL 

From what I have read, they say they check & weigh your hand luggage just before your about to board?

Your thoughts please folks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Dozza said:


> Right - Ive decided to fly with FlyDubai
> 
> Just reading there website ref luggage, are they as strict as they say they are ref weighing hand luggage, etc.
> 
> ...


I have flown flydubai once, and i dont remember them weighing my hand baggage


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

I fly with FlyDubai almost every week and they have never weighed my carry on bag. But, unless you pay for a checked bag when you get your ticket, they will gouge you at check in. I had an extra bag coming back from Doha and they charged me 500AED for the extra bag and the entire round trip ticket was only 750.

Also, everything is extra on the flight. If you want coffee, water, tea, etc., you have to pay for it. Just like flying in the USA.


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

Dozza said:


> Right - Ive decided to fly with FlyDubai
> 
> Just reading there website ref luggage, are they as strict as they say they are ref weighing hand luggage, etc.
> 
> ...


So long as your not obviously taking the mickey with your hand luggage, you should be fine. If its a standard size cabin bag then all will be well, and you will probably not be asked to have it weighed. If you arrive at check-in with it on a fork lift and a team of sherpas to help you up the steps, then you will be asked to check the bag in and they will sting you for it.

Issues tend to arise most often with people that have never flown with a lo-co carrier, which in this neck of the woods is a surprisingly large number of pax.

As cobragb says once on-board you pay for pretty much everything else. That said it isn't a total rip off. A fruit juice is 5Dh, a sandwich is 10Dh. Drinking Water, in little plastic cartons, and use of the toilet is free. If you're on board at Iftar you also get 3 free dates.

Have a good trip.

Huzzah Barking-Hatstand


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Huzzah Barking-Hatstand said:


> So long as your not obviously taking the mickey with your hand luggage, you should be fine. If its a standard size cabin bag then all will be well, and you will probably not be asked to have it weighed. If you arrive at check-in with it on a fork lift and a team of sherpas to help you up the steps, then you will be asked to check the bag in and they will sting you for it.
> 
> Issues tend to arise most often with people that have never flown with a lo-co carrier, which in this neck of the woods is a surprisingly large number of pax.
> 
> ...


Hi HBH,

I am flying with FD to Nepal on November, so just to re confirm, regarding luggage, I did not pay for any extra - so can I get away with my handbag + 1 carry on then? Handbag is big, but clearly a handbag!


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi HBH,
> 
> I am flying with FD to Nepal on November, so just to re confirm, regarding luggage, I did not pay for any extra - so can I get away with my handbag + 1 carry on then? Handbag is big, but clearly a handbag!


The official line is 1 piece of hand baggage only:

Baggage policy - booking with flydubai - flydubai

"Each passenger can only take one piece or item of hand baggage on board. So duty free purchases, laptops and handbags or purses must fit inside."

You might get away with it and you might not. It will depend on the person checking you in, the cabin crew members on the aircraft, the number of other passangers. If you were going to try I would make sure you had enough room to fit you hand bag in your main bag.

The Nepal flight tend to be quite busy, one of the more popular routes. Fun to do too. 

Enjoy the flight

H-B-H


----------

